# 1 for a boy this time!



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

I dragged myself away from pink and knitted a blue cardigan this time. This pattern appears in many patterns and I have used it in one shape or another many times. For this 1 I decided to run 1 section of it up the front bands and I like it so much that I have started a pink 1!


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

You must have a lot of these lovely little cardigans, so sweet!


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

So adorable. Great how you can adapt the pattern to each new sweater.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet sweater. Where can I get the pattern?


----------



## Faye R (Feb 1, 2016)

Could we use your pattern? I would love totry this?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice - love the ombre effect!


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Very pretty in the blue. I like how you added the pattern up the front bands. Geraldine.


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Always beautiful cardis for babies!

Nancy


----------



## CatKnit (Sep 5, 2011)

You do make the cutest cardigans.


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

So sweet love it


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

cute little sweater.


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

Very precious. You definitely have a winner with this design.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Cute.


----------



## Knittingbug (Apr 17, 2012)

Well done. I sure like it.


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

Such a cute sweater.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's so pretty.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely cardigan.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Deegle said:


> I dragged myself away from pink and knitted a blue cardigan this time. This pattern appears in many patterns and I have used it in one shape or another many times. For this 1 I decided to run 1 section of it up the front bands and I like it so much that I have started a pink 1!


Adorable!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Golly, this is precious and you do beautiful work.


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Beautiful work love it you are so quick at knitting these little cardigans


----------



## Moe1200 (Oct 23, 2013)

Could I have the name of pattern?


----------



## chicky721 (Jun 13, 2016)

Adorable. ????


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So cute! I love it!


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Love the pattern up the fronts


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh my, Love it! Please tell us more about the stitch and the yarn...?


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

So pretty


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

I would love to try this!


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

lovely


----------



## Artteacher (Nov 8, 2016)

I would love the pattern too.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

So cool how you change things up and make each sweater unique! Love the blue!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's lovely :sm02:


----------



## sandipawz (Apr 13, 2011)

I love this sweater!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

didevine said:


> Oh my, Love it! Please tell us more about the stitch and the yarn...?


This is the pattern stitch I used with the addition af a stitch or two to make up the count in my pattern. You could put it into anything and it's easy to do.
Row 1 purl 2, knit 3, purl 2............to end
Row 2 knit 2, purl 3, knit 2.............to end
Row 3 purl 2, yarn forward, slip 1, knit 2 tog, pass slip St over, yarn around needle, purl 2......to end
Row 4 as row 2
I continued 1 part of it up the fronts by doing the following
Row 1 purl1, knit 3, purl 1,knit to end
Row 2 Purl to last 5 sts, knit 1, purl 3, knit 1
Row 3 Purl 1, yarn forward, slip 1, knit 2 tog, pass slip St over, yarn around needle, purl 1
Row 4 as row 2


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Lovely as ever.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Breathtaking


----------



## Lenda (Apr 1, 2017)

I would love the pattern. It is just what I would love to do for a sweet little boy I know.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

A sweet little sweater.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Deegle said:


> I dragged myself away from pink and knitted a blue cardigan this time. This pattern appears in many patterns and I have used it in one shape or another many times. For this 1 I decided to run 1 section of it up the front bands and I like it so much that I have started a pink 1!


Your work is always lovely! Can't wait to see this in pink


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful sweater! Lovely work, lovely color choice!


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Lovely.


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Very sweet!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Sweet little cardi! I love the column of stitches up the fronts.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

:sm24:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Deegle said:


> I dragged myself away from pink and knitted a blue cardigan this time. This pattern appears in many patterns and I have used it in one shape or another many times. For this 1 I decided to run 1 section of it up the front bands and I like it so much that I have started a pink 1!


I love it!


----------



## sue4235 (Jun 9, 2014)

Another beautiful cardigan xx


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Very well done


----------



## puba763 (Aug 6, 2016)

the pattern is lovely. it will look awesome in pink too


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Sweet ????


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Gorgeous pattern and color.


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, it is such a lovely little cardigan.


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Deegle said:


> This is the pattern stitch I used with the addition af a stitch or two to make up the count in my pattern. You could put it into anything and it's easy to do.
> Row 1 purl 2, knit 3, purl 2............to end
> Row 2 knit 2, purl 3, knit 2.............to end
> Row 3 purl 2, yarn forward, slip 1, knit 2 tog, pass slip St over, yarn around needle, purl 2......to end
> ...


Thank you for sharing your beautiful work. I can't wait to try it. Love the yarn too.


----------



## rp1917 (May 3, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## rp1917 (May 3, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Great looking sweater!


----------



## CharlotteAnna (Aug 6, 2015)

As always, it is lovely,I like the blue tones. What pattern is it?


----------



## hansen007 (Apr 15, 2018)

Would love this pattern to knit for my god daughter who is having a little boy


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

hansen007 said:


> Would love this pattern to knit for my god daughter who is having a little boy


This is the pattern stitch I used with the addition af a stitch or two to make up the count in my pattern. You could put it into anything and it's easy to do. I used Waterwheel 890 as a base and there's a download at the bottom of the page below.
Row 1 purl 2, knit 3, purl 2............to end
Row 2 knit 2, purl 3, knit 2.............to end
Row 3 purl 2, yarn forward, slip 1, knit 2 tog, pass slip St over, yarn around needle, purl 2......to end
Row 4 as row 2
I continued 1 part of it up the fronts by doing the following
Row 1 purl1, knit 3, purl 1,knit to end
Row 2 Purl to last 5 sts, knit 1, purl 3, knit 1
Row 3 Purl 1, yarn forward, slip 1, knit 2 tog, pass slip St over, yarn around needle, purl 1
Row 4 as row 2

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531978-5.html


----------

